# Walnut burl and orange buckeye burl set



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

Been working on this set for some time! A gentleman ordered two duck, two goose and two turkey calls all matching, some how incorporating walnut burl and orange stabilized buckeye burl. Here's what I came up with. Big thanks to @dbroswoods for the walnut burl, as well as the claro walnut for the turkey calls. By the way, the logo is his on the side of it. He has a apparel company called Covey & Paddle. Cool stuff check him out!

Thanks for looking

Andrew

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2014)

Dude you are a machine!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Dude you are a machine!!


So... you're calling him a tool? lol


Very nice set Andrew. This guy is definitely getting some beautiful calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 29, 2014)

Omg. I absolutely love those duck and goose calls. Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Dude you are a machine!!


And a damned good one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Dude you are a machine!!



Been working on these for a month at least. I have time while waiting for glue to dry to make other calls lol. You should follow my Facebook page and see all that I post! I've only posted a couple on here from the last two or three weeks. But thank you!

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

Top notch all the way ! Orange buckeye ??? That's a new one lol . Mother Nature does a great job with buckeye already, but the porosity of it certainly lends to good dyeing ! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Top notch all the way ! Orange buckeye ??? That's a new one lol . Mother Nature does a great job with buckeye already, but the porosity of it certainly lends to good dyeing ! Well done



Through stabilization you can have any color buckeye burl any color you want! Thank you!

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Through stabilization you can have any color buckeye burl any color you want! Thank you!
> 
> Andrew



True ! I might have to give it a go one of these days .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> True ! I might have to give it a go one of these days .



I have all mine done for me, don't need something else to screw up. If you'd like to see some other colors I've done let me know. I've done quite a few colors and it's amazing how some comes out!

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> I have all mine done for me, don't need something else to screw up. If you'd like to see some other colors I've done let me know. I've done quite a few colors and it's amazing how some comes out!
> 
> Andrew



Definitely. I don't turn calls but it would help to see what looks good


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Definitely. I don't turn calls but it would help to see what looks good



Just send me an email at and I can shoot you some pics over tomorrow. Love the variation in colors depending on the wood!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Definitely. I don't turn calls but it would help to see what looks good



Tom don't kill me for filling up your inbox!

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Tom don't kill me for filling up your inbox!
> 
> Andrew


No worries ! Thanks ! I saved the ones I liked .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No worries ! Thanks ! I saved the ones I liked .


That must be every one of them. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> That must be every one of them. Lol



Most of em . All the calls are great, but I'm not into "all" the colors lol.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!! :cool2::cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!! :cool2::cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 30, 2014)

Those are some of the best I have seen. Beautiful set. Sorry I missed the discussion on Twitter I was out by then.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 30, 2014)

Andrew another great job!!!!  Beautiful set of calls you did that nasty ole walnut some justice.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Mark! The burl was amazing and that figured walnut for the turkey calls was amazing! I hoarded a few pieces of it in fact!

Andrew


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Andrew your work is exceptionally masterful. In other words "Da*n good looking stuff man".

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 30, 2014)

Killer calls. Nice work. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 30, 2014)

Can I be you as good as you when I grow up... Haha. Great job! Amazing call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 30, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Can I be you as good as you when I grow up... Haha. Great job! Amazing call!


Eat your wheaties, grow a beard and screw up a lot of really nice stuff before you figure out what you are doing and you're on your way!

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 30, 2014)

I've done all the above except for wheaties. Need to add that to my shopping list. I knew it had to be something simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2014)

Again... WOW!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

